# Shrimp tank comming soon



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Well I just shelled out the money on a $4k jellyfish tank...I plan on turning it into a shrimp tank.
What kinds of shrimp can coexist peacefully together.

What shrimp would one recommend.

Should be neat when I get done with it-It's a round tank that I plan running a rope through as a design and stocking with shrimp........

Pics of said shrimp would be great as well....


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Blue tiger shrimp, they look awesome.

http://www.planetinverts.com/Blue%20Tiger%20Shrimp.html









Here is a link where you can find out what can coexist.
http://www.planetinverts.com/Will%20These%...Interbreed.html


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks-
I'll add thoughts soon.
I have to run right now.
good choice-I'm partial to the color blue...


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Basically, you can only keep one genus of species in a tank. You can only keep one type of Neocaridina per tank and one Caridina per tank. You can house together Caridina and Neocaridina.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i know nothing of shrimp but those blue shrimps are sexy looking. they would be my choice :nod:


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I like my cherry shrimp...
I guess much depends on color of substrate and other tank decorations.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yeah maknwars right you can only keep one species in a tank or they will interbreed


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Even though I don't know jack sh*t about shrimps(As Dawgz would agree), I can't help but think some of those tank buster types would be pretty cool to own....as long as they never fucked up your tank!


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

I would love to see a jellyfish tank...


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

x2 hope you post some pics when you have it set up


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Even though I don't know jack sh*t about shrimps(As Dawgz would agree), I can't help but think some of those tank buster types would be pretty cool to own....as long as they never fucked up your tank!


You mean Mantis Shrimp RNR?

They are very cool!

AK
What size is the tank and what do you want to do???
I would post a link but its another forum and don't think thats "Proper" as far as the rules here.

I just started my 10 gal with about 8 cherry Shrimp.
The cool thing is the guy gave me a preggo female...hopefully that works out!

Be safe with feeding as they are sensitive to copper (it can kill them) and most flake food and meds contain this.

The odd thing is Hikari Shrimp cuisine has copper in it?

I was told by the guy I bought mine from that is what he used in combination with algae wafers.

I was on a shrimp forum and a lot of the members said they would absolutely not use the Hikari due to the copper.

Being I trust Hikari more then most foods I don't know what to do...

Can't wait to see your pics!
Post this jelly tank to.
Is it round for the constant motion?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

No mantis.

Wont keep Jellies either-They are simply too hard to keep......Pristine water is a must with jellies....And chiller....I past on chiller for the tank.cause I wan't planning on keeping jellies for this setup.....

I took pics but I choose not to use my flash and the pics are nothing more than one big reflection.One would have a hard time telling anything from the pics really..otherwise I would post them

The tank is a 20 gallon round tank.the round part is for the flow to keep jellies and tank is designed to keep jellies from being able to hit the sides causeing damage...

Anyhow once I get this tank to my shop in the next couple days-I will retake pics and post them up finally...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

eerrm only 20gallons??? even though its a jelly tank 4K is over the top IMO


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

^^^I agree...


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

So...wheres the update???

My 5 cherry shrimp are about 20 already!!
Can't believe it...its only been 4-5 weeks..one must have been pregnant already....
Funny thing is my ghost shrimp (Have about 20 in my 55) one isclearly holding babies so I put it in a breeder net in the tank...Shrimp are cool...and I am like a 5 year old so damn excited


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Sorry guys
Been busy helping a LFS that is going out of Business

Anyhow though-the tank is at my place.I got acouple ?'s on the filtration before it will be setup.I have to move the tank to a final location here shortly..I have just had other obligations to take care of before I can provide my time to this tank...But here shortly I will have things going.....


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

WHat type of Q's on filtration?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

notaverage said:


> WHat type of Q's on filtration?


Just acouple ?'s for previous owner....It's nothing anyone could help me with other than them....
She will be here today and I can get my ?'s answered

Appreciate the inquire though..


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Even though I don't know jack sh*t about shrimps(As Dawgz would agree), I can't help but think some of those tank buster types would be pretty cool to own....as long as they never fucked up your tank!


lol, how am i refrenced in this...

btw, am i the only one with a mantis on this board?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

btw rnr, mantis shrimps are not shrimps


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

$4K for a 20G round tank? That is crazy, for me anyways. What kind of Jellies can live in a 20G? As usual AK I look forward to your pictures of this new setup


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Sorry once again for the delay's everyone-
My daughter is really sick and I haven't really left the house for near a week now....

I ripped out my 72 gal reef tank at home and setup a 38 gal to replace it-
I absolutely hate this tank.it is loud......So I will be ditching the shrimp idea with this tank.

I will take this tank home and use a hammer and chisel to break my live rock into small enough pieces and add my corals into this setup...Major downgrade to my reef....But should look really good once said and done....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah well as of recent new thread.
All salt things are on hold and might as well be locked up.


----------

